# Grab your garlic, the vampires are coming!



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

took a bit of searching, but I've gathered up the pics of the new VC stuff that has surfaced so far. Something tells me Xander is going to enjoy this 

Starting of with a mounted vampire, some rumors claim this to be the new Manfred model (all von Carstein are suppossed to get a mini: Manfred, Vlad and Konrad)


































Next up are the are the PLASTIC! graveguard, appearantly GW might be doing (almost) the entire VC range in plastic to see if there is enough interest for that approach for future projects.


















And finally the...well, opinions are still divided on this one. Some people think its a Strigoi, other say it is a new thing (bears great resemblance to one of John Blanche's pieces) and finally I for one qould not be suprised if this is a giant bat variant or a vampire in batform (so not necessarily a Strigoi). Well whatever it is, it is a beauty!


































So enjoy guys, I for one look forward to this. Not to do a new army right away as I'll have no time for yet another project. But a box of those graveguards would be a great 'in between other crap'-project!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh those models are oh so hot! If thats what the VonC models are going to look like then god only knows how cool the Blood Dragon ones are going to be like.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Indeed! From what I understand ghouls are getting new (plastic?) mini, von Carnsteins and Blood Dragons are getting revamped. No word on the other bloodlines so far.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i vant to suck your blood 

if i wasn't indescive before...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It all has my interest. I've been thinking about the 'Counts for my next army...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

they look great


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

New pics of Manfred, not sure it fits with how I imagined him to look. Still a very nice mini;


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the change from the classical "Dracula" look to something a bit more unique for the vampires. It looks more evil, I think. As he was previously (and currently, I suppose) the Von Carstein line just looked like a slightly foppish... I don't know. For whatever reason, I never found vampires in their classical form (i.e. the usual depiction of Dracula) all that intimidating. I'd be a bit more concerned if I ran into the new sculpt in a dark alley, I think.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats a great model for Manfred it looks powerful


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Holy moley, those are sweet!

This comes right when I'm on the fence about starting up a Warhammer FB army, too.

God, decisions need to be made...


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

hephesto said:


> And finally the...well, opinions are still divided on this one. Some people think its a Strigoi, other say it is a new thing (bears great resemblance to one of John Blanche's pieces) and finally I for one qould not be suprised if this is a giant bat variant or a vampire in batform (so not necessarily a Strigoi). Well whatever it is, it is a beauty!


Looks like it could make a nice chaos spawn with some conversion, a few tentacles here, a horn there...

Also, Blood Dragons FTW!!! Dont diss the WS10!!!

Blood Dragons r :king:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

NIIICE models! Grumble... cash burning hole in pocket already....
Heh, warhammer always gets the best new models!!! YAY.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ooh .... these almost tempt me to start a Vampire Counts army when the new 'dex comes! Must ... Resist ... must ... ah I give in ... somebody give me blood.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Time for even more pics of even more new stuff:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Back with more stuff :wink:

The flying thing is a Varghulf (new unit) which is suppossed to be seriously bad-ass. So far the rumors are 28=*trebuchter cost +5 points  Rare choice, rumored to be in the direction of 200 points inch: 

The corpse cart is new and is suppossed to have an effect on the undead in its area. Core unit, cheap and does not count towards minimal number of core units. Idea so far is that it will be some sort of bound spell allowing for to hit re-rolls of undead. Other say it allows unit to hit first (kinda like one of the current spells). Rumored 40-60 points.

The blood knights finally are appearantly one the level on khornate chosen knights, but then with lances and some special blood dragon rules. Rare choice, pegasus knight cost.

Further rumors include a full range of new vampire minis, big load of special characters (all with new sculpts) and various units getting new or plastic kits. Dire wolves and ghouls have both been hinted at being redone. Lost track of all the rumors of the special characters (more on those in a day or so)


The armylist so far (not fixed or entirely rooted in reality :wink
LORDS
Vampire Count
Mannfred (old)
Vlad

HEROES
Isabella
Konrad
Mannfred (Young)
Vampire Thrall
Wight Kings
Necromancer

CORE
Skeletons
Zombies
Ghouls
Bat Swarms
Dire Wolves
Corpse Cart

SPECIAL
Grave Guard
Black Knights
Fell Bats
Spirit Hosts

RARE
Black Coach
Wraiths (Banshee Champions)
Knights of the Blood Keep
Varghulf


MAGIC

Again, just rumors. But by the looks of it the VC magic is taking a bit of a hit.

Necromany: spell 0 invocation every caster has it cast on a 3+ heals d6 wounds to an undead unit can be recast again and again. Rumors state that this spell can be used army wide, so spreading out the recovered wounds over various units.

- spell 1 summon zombies he couldn't remember level summons d6 +4 zombies so you are guarenteed at least 5.
- spell 2 vanhels danse 7+ as stated from blood keep
- spell 3 gaze of nagash (same as before)
- spell 4 curse of years (same as before?)
- spell 5 wind of death 12+ every enemy unit takes a wound on a 4+ don't know if it ignores armor creats spirit host base 12" from caster
- spell 6 summon zombie horde 12+ raises
5d6 +4 zombies this is the summon new unit spell.


UNITS:

Zombies 
- only unit you can raise but whatever that number is thats the highest it goes can only heal from there so spell 6 will be our new unit raising spell where as spell 1
is for redirecting charges. Also they do not count for victory points. So no more skeleton units from hell, just khemri style repair spells on them.

Necromancers 
- cheaper and lvl 1 wizards

Vampire thralls 
- just called vampires base cost 100 pts
and are lvl 1 wizards can be upgraded to lvl 2 for points possibly vamp powers??
- rumors of vampires being effected by undead rules (loose wounds in cc), but all should have acces to armour and various regeneration items.
- lord version count is rumored to be completely gone 
- master necromancers are also rumored to be gone (no big loss there)
- rumors on bloodline powers are sketchy at best, they're suppossed to still be there. But nobody seems to want to tell us how many are left. The rumors so far state that the basic vampire is pretty optionless and that BL powers buy you option. So blodd dragon allow you to take armour, barding, heavy weapons etc..... 
So they BL powers appear to have been made a bit simpler, but if what I've read out there is true they still pretty much give you the option for all the old bloodlines!

Wraiths and banshee
- rumored to be combined into a larger ghost unit

Black Knights
- still in the army
- rumored to get etheral steeds (no idea or this is default or an option)

Wight kings
- rumored to have become ougher

Skeletons 
- 7 points a model and come with light armor and shield

Overall are core are cheaper but magic taken a hit basically we won't have as many free power dice but if the corpse cart bound spell is true for healing zombies we might be ok. It is also rumored that there will be a bound spell capable of repairing wights. 


And finally even more pics:

Spearhead









Ghouls









Dire Wolves









Wights









Armybook cover


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice finds Heph. Those new mini's look sweeeet! - especially the character models.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I cannot wait for this revamp. I have been playing the counts for about 8 years now and the army has been getting a bit redundant. hopefully these changes will add a bit more of a flair to my army.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

OK so i've seen the skele's and the grave guard and they all look great. The von carstines are brilliant, the lemian is ok but nothing special and the strigoi is all right if you like them loads you shouldnt have a problem with the way they look now (after all its a massive improvement on the old models). The wolves and ghouls are meh. Maybe it's just the way they are painted that i dont like. The corpse cart is well... exactly what it says on the tin. But where are the necrarcs? There my favorite of all the bloodlines. No pics anywhere i go on. Anyone know different?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

These models are a huge improvement. Out with the plastic halloween bats, in with some proper horror stuff. I have no idea what the corpse cart is, but I want one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude they look sweet


----------



## Jichael Mackson (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good.

They should definatly consider doing all plastics.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I heard from a rather reliable source (i.e. a store employee) that the new Blood Knights are going to be 75 bucks (US, mind you...that wouldn't sound as high to me if it were Canadian) a box... that's like...forge world prices. Admittedly, the models have that certain forge world quality to them, though.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate Vamps but those models are sweet.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I heard from a rather reliable source (i.e. a store employee) that the new Blood Knights are going to be 75 bucks (US, mind you...that wouldn't sound as high to me if it were Canadian) a box... that's like...forge world prices. Admittedly, the models have that certain forge world quality to them, though.


They arn't that nice! £35 is too much for cavalry sized figures. There better be more than 5 in the box for that (i'm expecting 3)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

£40 for 5, £10 each. metal horses. thats whats driving the price up.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

They've got an army layed out in the back of the febuary white dwarf which came today. 

Good points- Its the first i've seen of the new zombies. They look ok, much better than how they were... i might even consider getting some. The blood knights look very awesome and imposing. I really like them. Not sure i £40 like them but i figure by the time i've painted an army large enough to use them it'll be my birthday again and i can just wing it. 

Bad points- The ghouls look pants. I've decided its not just the colour scheme, I dont like the model full stop.
They havent changed that god awful zombie dragon model. If there is one thing in the entire range that needed doing (after the strigoi of course) it was that stupid looking monstrosity. Zacharias the everliving should be ashamed to ride that into battle. No wonder he found it asleep in a cave somewhere, i bet all the other dragons were poking fun at it and laughing at how retarded it looked. Pity turning it undead only made it look worse.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The new skeletons are awesome, too... but for 10 models at 22 USD... I don't know. I could deal with that if it were High Elves or something since you just don't need that many of 'em, but skeletons? I'd have figured they'd have been packaging them in boxes of at least 20.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think we'll be seeing more 10's in plastic boxes


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't doubt it. But for some armies, it sucks a nut. That was what put me off from playing Empire-- 10 State Troopers for 22 USD? I think if I saw 10 pounds on the sticker instead, the shock wouldn't be as bad, because it's like...10 for 10... haha... but yeah. The only case where I actually think that the 10-strong box isn't a bad deal is with the new Orks. You get a TON of crap in there with every option available to the squad, including a nob. Considering there's a six model difference for fifteen dollars less, it's really not that bad. Then again, the number of models you need for 40k is completely different than the number for Fantasy most of the time, so that could be part of why I don't see it as as big an issue. 

Oh, and you know the Grave Guard are 10 for 22 USD as well? That particularly makes the Skeletons look overpriced.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

grave guard are slightly more expensive, £15 for 10. i imagine they will be doing splash release boxes of 20s. but dont quote me on that.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It will have to wait until the Tomb Kings are done but I can see getting into this army just for the models.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> It will have to wait until the Tomb Kings are done


ditto it may actually give me the kick up the ass to finish my army


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

vampire counts have more mugic a lot more vampires. and there lore is allful. And now have etherial units made of wraths and banches. aswell as this banches can screem in close combat, this makes a horrible closecombat unit that can ownly be harmed by magic.There black knight do not sufer from turain, and can heal like tome kings but better how unfair!!!


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of info in this months White dwarf, and frankly those models there are now going to be my new army.
Looks like specific Bloodlines have been dropped in favour or Vampiric skills/attributes thats can be tailored to suit. 50 point worth for Hero class Vamps and 100 points worth for Lord class Vamps. The Blood Knights (Blood dragon rare/special type) are insanely powerful with two attacks, frenzy, strength 5 and a lance!
The corpse cart has a bound spell that causes all undead units within 6'' to hit first in CC.
And the Spells being nerfed..theres a spell called summon skeleton hoard that gets you 5d6!!! extra damn troops.
5d6, so between 5 and 30.
What exactly is nerfed about that?

Someone try and find some pics of the new blood knight models, they are insanely cool looking


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I just got a better look at the Varghulf! Man, that think is a Tomb Scorpion on steriods, crack, and about a bazillion bottles of energy drinks! 

I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the vargulf is not a pretty thing in combat it killed my helblaster crew and my unit of 20 handgunners and ended the game in combat with my great swords


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

The Varghulf is especially good when supported by a unit of 6 dire wolves. 

The only thing with vampire is that all of the rare choices are worth using. Makes for some tough choices when making a army.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm acyually looking forward to playing against the new undead which given their new rulebook might seem a bit strange but with the new plastics and new vampire troops i might get to play against a more balanced army for a change, my regular opponent always plays undead and his army composition is a nightmare 4 troop killing vampires 1 unit of 30 grave guard 2 40 strong skelly units and 40 zombies with a small cav unit, some etherials and a few bats protecting the flanks hopefully he may be tempted to actually use tactics insteadof a sledge hammer and make the game a bit easier at the moment its just a case of disrupting his magical movement so i only fight 1 unit at a time if he follows the same formula though i expect i'll be on the end of a few more kickings


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ill be sure to pick up some stakes when im done with my steak:biggrin:

cheesey i know.

So are they re-doing TK to? cos i was gonna pick up their army book this weekend...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Are those traits on top of the magic point allowance???


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

You get a the normal magical allowance then you get a further allowance for vampire powers.


----------

